# U.K Tv in Portugal.



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Has anyone any experience or views on how to receive Stable, continuous viewing of U.K Tv in Portugal.
I live in the Algarve - subscribe to Meo M40 Telephone, T.v and internet package. This provides me with an internet download speed which on average ( Meter Readings ) of 10Mbps.
I also have a VPN ( Private internet access ) when this is running my average download speeds are
8 Mbps.
I have tried various forms of XBMC Kodi running via Linux on Media Boxes and the Computer to watch t.v. These programmes usually use the Filmon base system, however I have also tried IPTV U.K. Extra, and BBC and ITV direct with the VPN.
I simply cannot obtain a stable watch-able programme in the evenings - there are always buffering issues, or in severe cases switch off.
I have considered the Satellite system based on Intelsat 907, but have been advised that there can be issues with the encryption ( Bliss) codes, and the whole lot could be switched off next year.

Has anyone a solution as to sensibly sit down and watch a U.K. Tv programme ?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Have you tried Camposat.Tv ?

I appreciate it's much the same as filmon but we find it has far fewer buffering problems.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

We live in Central Portugal and bit the bullet rather than mess around with all the other options and installed a 2.3 metr dish. It does look a bit like something from Jodrell Bank but does the job brilliantly. I appreciate you may be out of range.


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi thank's both of you for your replies - will try Camposat, but note that this is yet another Filmon derivative so not too optimistic.
On the 2.3 Mtr dish - do you still use the freesat service - what's the satellite ? - so I can check to see if we are out of the footprint.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

Filmon is fine for most things, we're in central PT and it is just dandy. We also use a VPN for Netflix and the likes and are quite happy with Fox movies, Cine Mundo, AMC and Hollywood HD which all provide end-2-end films on MEO. Plus we use the net to stream catch up stuff........Can't say we watch any soaps though , we moved away from the wet drivel of Coronation Street and aggressive life of Albert Square to forget just how crap the UK is.......;-)


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

We do have Freeview box (I think) that we bought from someone here who was not using it. We are not very bright about modern technology such as you describe.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

In 2 bikes said:


> ... we moved away from the wet drivel of Coronation Street and aggressive life of Albert Square to forget just how crap the UK is.......;-)


...and it is indeed a rainy evening in West Yorkshire tonight but I refuse to pay for a TV licence so that I don't have to watch or am tempted to watch any further junk that is broadcast most of the time here. For that, all I need to do is just open the rear door and listen to the people up and down the terraces that I sadly live alongside...it's my reality for the time being!


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

*Excellent*



Maggy Crawford said:


> We live in Central Portugal and bit the bullet rather than mess around with all the other options and installed a 2.3 metr dish. It does look a bit like something from Jodrell Bank but does the job brilliantly. I appreciate you may be out of range.


Way to go Maggie.

I assume that you WILL tell the rest of us as soon as you see the aliens coming? 

Regards,

Chris


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

We do keep a look out for low-flying aircraft aiming at the house (cf: Only Fools & Horses).


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Bicky, can I just say that I am not particularly techy so always look for a solution within my limited knowledge. Hence my simple setup that works a treat.

We also subscribe to M4O and the only difference between us is the speed. We went for the 100Mbps package and have no buffering issues at all either on Filmon, BBC iPlayer or any other catchup service. Our VPN is My Private Network loaded onto a laptop running Windows 7 that has an ethernet connection to the router and HDMI to the TV. I wouldn't have a clue about anything more technical than that, even Linux! I'm surprised that you are having issues even at speeds as low as 8Mbps and wonder if the hardware could be an issue.

I'm probably talking from the back of my head but that is the limit of my knowledge on the subject but offer it up for what it is worth.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

We use Smart DNS Proxy rather than a VPN to watch catch up and quasi-live streamed TV from the BBC IPlayer, ITV Player, All4 & 5OD apps on a NowTV box on a measured 5-ish Mbps download. The DNS settings are altered in the router. Buffering is very unusual.

We did originally have buffering issues caused by a poor WiFi signal within the property, which was resolved by the use of homeplugs and another router configured as a wireless access point (to get WiFi performance more akin to an ethernet connection).


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

JohnBoy said:


> Bicky, can I just say that I am not particularly techy so always look for a solution within my limited knowledge. Hence my simple setup that works a treat.
> 
> We also subscribe to M4O and the only difference between us is the speed. We went for the 100Mbps package and have no buffering issues at all either on Filmon, BBC iPlayer or any other catchup service. Our VPN is My Private Network loaded onto a laptop running Windows 7 that has an ethernet connection to the router and HDMI to the TV. I wouldn't have a clue about anything more technical than that, even Linux! I'm surprised that you are having issues even at speeds as low as 8Mbps and wonder if the hardware could be an issue.
> 
> I'm probably talking from the back of my head but that is the limit of my knowledge on the subject but offer it up for what it is worth.


Hi - tried to get the 100Mbps package , but not available down here.
When you use Filmon, do you watch this directly off the Website or do you go thro' a media player like Xbmc Kodi. 
If you go off the Web do you subscribe to receive HD and the other benefits.


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

RichardHenshall said:


> We use Smart DNS Proxy rather than a VPN to watch catch up and quasi-live streamed TV from the BBC IPlayer, ITV Player, All4 & 5OD apps on a NowTV box on a measured 5-ish Mbps download. The DNS settings are altered in the router. Buffering is very unusual.
> 
> We did originally have buffering issues caused by a poor WiFi signal within the property, which was resolved by the use of homeplugs and another router configured as a wireless access point (to get WiFi performance more akin to an ethernet connection).


Will give this DNS proxy a go - it's also cheaper than my PIA. - will also look at the Now TV. - all sounds promising.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Bicky said:


> Hi - tried to get the 100Mbps package , but not available down here.
> When you use Filmon, do you watch this directly off the Website or do you go thro' a media player like Xbmc Kodi.
> If you go off the Web do you subscribe to receive HD and the other benefits.



Straight off the Web. I don't subscribe to any Filmon package as I use it so rarely. At home I either watch via the hard-wired laptop to TV setup or, in other parts of the house, via Wifi. I have a Wifi repeater in the roof and that, with the WiFi router on the ground floor, gives us coverage throughout the house and garden at high enough speed not to cause buffering.

Do you have any other options for service like NOS or Vodafone that might give you a higher speed?


----------



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

We are in the Algarve and have had issues receiving any internet TV all summer. We access the Internet via the mobile network and I have tried both Vodafone and NOS and whilst Vodafone has been better they have both had issues.Both are only giving metered bandwidth of between 1.5-5Mb/s so I'm suprised that your having issues withtthe bandwidth you have available. Film on usually only needs a STEADY speed of around 1Mb/s and for full HD on iplayer 3Mb/s should suffice. So I would guess thatthe prproblem is consistency of this speed. The only thing you can do about this is investigate whether itsu the VPN giving you the problem. This is easy to do - just swirch it off and try a streaming from a site like You Tube or RTP Play which do not require you to have a UK internet address. If it's the VPN then cancel the servive and use a geounblocking service instead (eg Unotelly).

We got so fed up that we went for the Intelsat system. The codes don't change much and many vendors will supply the new codes over the Internet so all you need to do is pop a file on a memory stick and upload them to your new satellite box with a few clicks of the remote.

True the service might disappear but the whole system cost around eur 300 including 
install - with no ongoing charges.. I was paying about £36/month for a basic Sky package in the UK so if intelsat last more than about 9 months I'm happy.


----------

